# Clubs/Activities For Teenagers



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

My eldest is 13 going 30 and is needing something to do afterschool/in the evenings but doesn't know where to start.

She is not really looking for extra curriculum activities at school.

Any suggestions guys?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> My eldest is 13 going 30 and is needing something to do afterschool/in the evenings but doesn't know where to start.
> 
> She is not really looking for extra curriculum activities at school.
> 
> Any suggestions guys?


Things to do in Dubai

Skiing in Dubai 
Go Karting in Dubai 
Mountain Climbing in Dubai 
Horse Riding in Dubai 
Desert Skiing in Dubai 
Wadi Bashing in Dubai 
Dhow Cruising in Dubai 
Surfing in Dubai 
Bungee Jumping in Dubai 
Bowling in Dubai 
Ice Skating in Dubai 
Scuba Diving in Dubai 

Sports & Outdoor, Dubai Sports & Outdoor Events, Reviews & Information - TimeOutDubai.com

Dubai Community - Dubizzle

Not sure how much is open to 13 year olds, I know you can do SCUBA diving from that age and definitely skiing - seen some tiny little kids bombing down the slopes - they just seem to have no fear!!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Is she interested in music and performing arts?


----------

